# Barkcamp Saugeye



## redone29 (Jun 12, 2004)

Been fishing Barkcamp (Belmont) Lake this past week and have been picking up some decent saugeye. They were just stocked in the lake a couple years ago I believe. No hawgs yet but they're young. Hopefully they'll have time to grow. I just hope the population doesn't get wiped out by yahoo's who keep everything they catch around here  . Been catching them while bass fishing on crankbaits. After catching a couple I decided to troll over the weedbeds I was bassin' and caught a few more. I'll have to really give them a go when the weather starts to cool down. Here's a pic of one I caught.


----------



## bogie (Jul 29, 2004)

If you don't want yahoo's catching and keeping small saugeye, then why are you advertising your catches? Barkcamp is a very large pond, not a large lake like Piedmont. Modesty is the best policy. Keep it up and you will be waiting to pull your boat out before you know it. Don't doubt that for a minute. See you on it.


----------



## bogie (Jul 29, 2004)

Negetive post? Asking a question and stating facts is considered a negetive post!? It just so happens that I do some of the fishing reports for this part of Ohio. I haven't included a fishing report for Barkcamp for the same reason he expressed in his post........"keep everything they catch." I'm not against the distribution of information, but people do keep small saugeyes, legally. I talk to two not long ago with 16 fish not measuring over 12". Yeah, an overbag too! They were from a couple counties away and surfed the internet to find the hot spot. When the lake starts hitting on all cylinders, I'll be sure the information is broadcast. It has not taken off, yet, but seems to be getting close, maybe! Until then, why draw a crowd? That's what I asked Mr. Redone. 
Anyhow, why are you responding to a question not directed to you? Are you the website's security guard? Do you patrol the forums and jump on people that write something you don't like and then tell them not to come back? What is a lurker? Is it like a lunker!? I have been working out, thanks for the compliment. I'm not your bud either, so go red as- somewhere else. Good fishing redone, just think about what I said. They are put and take fish. Delay the take and we will have better quality fish. If the lake doesn't show promise there is a possibility of the state discontinuing the project. Later.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

they are stocked fish put and take just like you said as long as you are following the law it is legal.............. no bud i am not the security gaurd i just hate to see someones first post to be about bashing some one for posting info about a stocked lake............... when that person is posting positive FISHING information then is bashed for it (about stocked fish).............. when you have a fishing report to post you get back to me


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Seems kinda funny that the person concerned about broadcasting information could hurt the lake has a total of 2 posts on OGF. When someone is called a lurker, it is meant that person doesn't contribute to the site with info on fishing, but rather puts others down for doing so. 

If I feel the need, of which I have been glad to do so before. I will post exactly what I got, where I got it, and how I got it, regardless of anyone advising me on what I should and shouldn't say. The only time I don't do this is when another member from this Forum or a friend of mine, was kind enough to take me to their spot and just asks that I don't post anything about it....then I don't, due to I respect their wishes.

flash---------------------------------out


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks ben, now everyone knows how good we do and we all know how hard it is to get info out of you!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Your welcome JB

flash----------------out


----------



## redone29 (Jun 12, 2004)

that someone who does fishing reports is bashing someone for giving a report. Sorry that I did your job for you. From what I gathered this site was designed for anglers to pass on information to other anglers. If i'm wrong, would anyone please tell me so? It's a well known fact that around here, and i'm sure just about anywhere, there are certain types of people who keep everything they catch. You can go to any body of water and talk to anyone who fishes there regularly and they will tell you this happens. Word gets out. If you don't like what I pass along then don't read anymore of my posts.


----------



## bogie (Jul 29, 2004)

"From what I gathered this site was designed for anglers to pass on information to other anglers." That is at least part of an answer. I would have accepted that and moved on, but "fishingful" jumped in swinging with some atrocious grammar! So I pulled my sword too. If you feel that I bashed you, I apologize, but don't advertise and then bitch about "certain types of people" being there. I am certain though, that the 78 year old who finally felt well enough to fish this year on the Barkcamp bridge and kept three 12" saugeyes and the eight year old who kept his first 13" saugeye this past weekend close to the same proximity, would probably take offense to you calling them "yahoos." I believe those folks fall into your "certain types of people." Now I highly doubt that you have a problem, like me, with these two individuals keeping a few saugeyes. A trophy means different things to different people. I also believe you will probably take offense to me defining your "certain types of people." But unfortunately on this web site, you only get one shot, like me. I asked why one would advertise small fish if he would rather those small fish not be caught and kept. Contrary to your belief, that is a perfectly respectful question. Now, I am a lurker, at least by this sites definition. You called people who keep everything they catch "yahoos." Should I now label you? Nah! I'll leave that to "thoughtful."
One post, two posts, three posts.............four; judging someone on their number of posts is awfully............... immature! So flash, your a hypocritical lurker and only extend courtesy to those fishing in a boat next to you. It's not good enough to have information collected on catches over the coarse of the last few years and know that the fish have not responded like in many other lakes; have a man complain about people keeping those fish and ask him why he would advertise such information on the world-wide-web knowing full well that it will attract "certain kinds of people." Nooooooooooooo, that's lurker behavior. Put this in your pipe, flash; I will ask someone whatever I please "regardless of anyone advising me on what I should and shouldn't say," and I don't feel the need to have been in the boat with them prior to doing so or having first some arbitrary number of posts!
Hey "thoughtful," you seem to emphasize "stocked lake" and "stocked fish" as though they were some lesser means of recreation. Since your post is less than informative to its true meaning, I am left to interpret what youre trying to say. If it's that all waters stocked are so noted publically, youre wrong. Oh sure, the information is there, but it may not be disseminated. Why? Youre not going to believe this "thoughtful," it's because of those "certain types of people." Yeah, believe it. It's not advertised because it costs fishermen money to raise those fish and it requires time for those fish to reach a worthy length. A length often times decided by the fishermen who pursue them. The state doesn't advertise the exact time of a Musky stocking because they don't want 60 people with minnows and a bobber fishing at the end of the flume coming out of the truck and catching and keeping eight inch fish. It's common sense and good management. I don't care that you folks advertise your catches on the internet, but don't follow it up saying there are no real lunkers and bitching about people keeping small fish! If you advertise be prepared to see an increase in pressure of all walks of life. That is why the fishing reports are so important to the fish and game departments. It increases pressure which in turn increases license sales. And certainly don't "bash" a person who asks someone why he would advertise as such, especially when he understands the bigger picture. I would love to show "thoughtful" my ability to give an in depth fishing report, from anywhere in the state, in detail down to depth of the thermocline, but his prompt butt chewing has soured my gift of giving. So I leave you with this and nothing more. Good fishing! Bogie.......................................out! (How original, right off American Idol) Better yet, Always Lurking,
Bogie


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

wow, those are definately harsh words.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

need i say more.

flash----------------------------out


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

bogie
man you got problems the 78 year old guy and the kid that kept the small fish i believe you are the one that called them "yahoos" read your first post again.......... as for the states stocking program i am well aware of where the money comes from and the dates may not be published but the numbers are for each lake .........."we" (as you use it) use the internet as a way of relaying fishing information to people around the state not just for your local paper and your budies .............in your own words "That is why the fishing reports are so important to the fish and game departments. It increases pressure which in turn increases license sales. And certainly don't "bash" a person who asks someone why he would advertise as such" that is a far cry from your first post "If you don't want yahoo's catching and keeping small saugeye, then why are you advertising your catches? Barkcamp is a very large pond, not a large lake like Piedmont. Modesty is the best policy."i just dont understand i may be just some atrocious grammar using state worker but at least i am not contradicting myself cut through all your BS and i dont think you know what you want to say............all i was saying is the posting of a fishing report should not be bashed because the allmighty bozo local field press thinks it should not be posted on the internet..........thoughtful..............out


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Easy fellas.
Berating someone for posting a fishing report goes against everything this site is based on.
Share,learn and make some friends.
The more successful we can make our fellow anglers,the more apt they are to stay in the sport and teach others.
In the end,we all benefit.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with Lewis.

flash-----------------------------out


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

hey lew sorry you know i am not like this just caught me on a bad week........fish on......jim


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Redone, nice catch of the saugeye.

Bogie, this site is about sharing info. Redone only gave the lake he caught them in, no pattern, etc. Why give him grief?

Heck, and everyone here should know this, I give tips, lake reports, even spots and patterns, and you know why? It's what I'm here for. If I can get someone to take their kids out to Portage Lakes and hook them into a bunch of 10 inch redears or send them to Nimisila and get them into some bass, or West Branch in the Spring for crappie, them HELL YES. I'll do it. Lurker or not, doesn't matter. 

A lot of people who are here now helped me LEAPS AND BOUNDS in my fishing and for me, this whole site and what we're doing is about giving back. That's my main focus of why I do this. I want to help people have a great time enjoying fishing, the outdoors, and the friendships and the really good, wholesome feelings you can get from it. Doesn't matter if you're a lurker or not. I sincerely wish more people would register and say hello, but it's not a big deal to me. 

For anyone reading this, registered or not, any time, any species, ask me and I'll try to get you on whatever you're looking for. That's what this place is about. For me, anyway. Hell, when I'm out at Gander Mtn, Dick's, Falls Outdoor Sports, wherever, and someone asks me about anything, I'll give them an answer on what I know. I don't work at those places, but if somebody is looking to spend a day out fishing, I would hope that POSSIBLY the info I give them may be the difference between an OK day and an AWESOME day. Why? Because a lot of folks here did that for me. 

I'm not the best fisherman here, by far, and learn new things every day. But being here and sharing the things that a lot of you have taught me has made me a better person. Any time I can pass that on and help others out, improve a fishing or outdoor experience for someone, or get a kid interested in the outdoors, well, that's enough for me. 

This is not a dig at you, Bogie, or anyone. Most of us are here to share, some are not. As far as I'm concerned, it's their loss. I would hope people could see, from what we've all got going here, that this place is a great, positive place for sharing. That's information, experiences, life stories, pretty much anything. And if folks don't want to get involved, that's OK too. Enjoy what we offer and have fun using the info. It's all given in good faith guys, really it is.


----------

